# Need Tips: Fatten up this guy!



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello everyone! I just got a new rescue, his name is Barnum, and he is a sweetie! I have no idea what his age is, but he is very skinny (in my opinion). Now, keep in mind that i LOVE fat ratties, and my others are very spoiled, but his weight seems very low for his length. The rat that is closest to him in length (but a little shorter) is almost a month into nursing her babies, so her weight is a bit low for her, and she is 320 grams. He is 233 grams! 

So...he seems quite picky about treats, but he loved the yogurt i gave him yesterday. It was low-fat strawberry. I am thinking about getting some greek yogurt. My rats always have food in their bowls, and I feed them a quality rat block with organic dog food, seeds, pasta, oats, rice, cheerios, dried fruits, dried peas, lentils, and dried carrots. They also get treats and fresh veggies. I am hoping that adding some extra treats will help fatten him up, but his weight is making me nervous. 

I was hoping you all might have some tips for fattening up ratties. Thank you!







-what do you think? Does he look skinny? I can feel his bones when i pet him!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

He's a doll! He does look a little on the skinny side, but I think if you feed him what you'd normally give the others, he'll fill out gradually and be fine. It could also be that he's on the older side and naturally thinning, but from the photo he doesn't look elderly - at least in comparison to my oldies.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

My rats were like that at first and I just always kept their food bowl full at all times and the fattened up.


----------



## lilmiss_paradox (Apr 9, 2012)

If you are REALLY worried about him you could try giving him dry cat or kitten food. It's high in protein and that's usually what people give to mamma rats when they need to keep some meat on their bones. It's also what I gave to rescues that were SUPER emaciated. But your guy doesn't look that bad. He might just need a few weeks of readily available, good food to get on track.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

Something I used when my boy Comet was on the thin side from all the infections and everything to fatten him up was Ferretvite. It's a vitamin supplement for ferrets that can be used for rats. 1/8 tsp per 1/2 lb, it said to give to them daily but Comet got pretty chunky after only a couple and now I only give it to Zorro (my other rat) once a week to make sure he has his vitamins.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I've heard good things about that stuff- it's supposed to work well to hide meds in. May have to try some.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

My boys go completely gaga for it. I also water it down sometimes to use as a treat when starting out learning a new trick, it sometimes speeds the learning process, even if I switch to a different type of treat. We also used it once to get Comet out of a chair once, it worked when nothing else would.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Is it like a paste, then? Do you think it could be watered down to use in a syringe?


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you all very much! He is so sweet, and i just love a pudgy rat. It's the italian in me...haha. I have to feed them until they have some "buffer-fat" in case they get sick. I will try the vitamins and the kitten food.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh one great thing is avacado it will fatten them up fast and they adore it, just be careful if you feed them with your fingers its cost me a good nip or two but boy do they love it!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

OMG he looks just like my Emerson!!!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Just a warning- Avocado is toxic, near the pit and skin, so I suggest not using it. Try Ensure to fatten your guy up.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a recipe for a white bean milkshake that is high in protein, calories, and fiber. OMG where on earth did I put it??? Anyhow, its made for picky eater (kids) but it will appeal to ratties too. And since its not a vitamin based product like Ensure or Ferretvite as those can be tricky to measure out. BRB...gonna tear my kitchen apart, I know its in there somewhere! LOL!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Rat Whisperer High Calorie Bean Shake
16oz can white mild-flavoried bean (I use Northern beans)
1/2 can sweetened condensed milk
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg

Rinse the beans and but in blender. Add 2 1/2 cups water and remaining ingredients Process until smooth and creamy. Refrigerate overnight. Shake well before serving. 

Give him a few tbsp of this stuff daily. The stuff last in the fridge for a week or so, similar to a gallon of milk. I haven't tried it yet, but you could freeze it in an icecube tray and then have smaller portions to use as you need them.


----------

